# Can you explain 90/80 90/50 No. 1 Common grades to me



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm looking at cherry lumber at some online dealers and they are listing the following grades:
- No. 1 common or better
- 90/80 Prime cherry
- 90/50 Prime cherry

Can you explain the differences (visual aids help!) and examples of what I'd want to use and where in furniture; for example if I am making a solid wood shaker style bed, what grades would work best for what parts?

Thanks.
Dukester


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

No 1 common should have a minimum of 66% clear (knot, stain, defect free) usable lumber.

90/80 Prime cherry 90% red on one side 80% red on the other
90/50 Prime cherry 90% red on one side 50% red on the other
I don't know for sure but I assume that prime means FAS.

This link describes more on lumber grading
And another link on grading.

A link describing 90/80 and 90/50 cherry


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Great info post* SASmith*... It goes in my digidex.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, great information here.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

FAS stands for firsts and seconds . Its what we would call premium, though in the lumber business the term premium is very misleading. The minumum lengths and width to qualify as FAS vary by species because tree species vary in size. So FAS are the longer wider boards that also provide the most defect free lengths for any given species. If you know your projected needs in terms of lengths you can save some bucks by using selected pieces of common.


----------

